
Ubuntu Web is an upcoming Firefox-based web OS to rival Chrome OS - jeremiahlee
https://liliputing.com/2020/07/ubuntu-web-is-an-upcoming-firefox-based-web-os-to-rival-chrome-os.html
======
jeremiahlee
This is exciting. Something I have wanted to work on myself for a long time. I
hope Ubuntu Web’s UX is influenced more by Jolicloud Joli OS and Palm webOS
than Chrome OS. Chrome OS always seemed like such a disappointment after using
the other Web-centric OSes.

